# Greenbelt Training Series



## CycleBatten (Sep 28, 2004)

Is anyone here familiar with the Greenbelt Training Series? I've been thinking about getting down to ride a couple of these as they seem like a fun thing to do on a Wednesday night. How big are the Cat 5/Junior fields?

Are there any other midweek training crits or the like in the DC area that might be worth checking out?

Thanks.


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 2, 2005)

CycleBatten said:


> Is anyone here familiar with the Greenbelt Training Series? I've been thinking about getting down to ride a couple of these as they seem like a fun thing to do on a Wednesday night. How big are the Cat 5/Junior fields?
> 
> Are there any other midweek training crits or the like in the DC area that might be worth checking out?
> 
> Thanks.



We had about 104 total in all 3 races, so close to 30 in the C race. It is a good training race, get in touch if you have any questions.


----------



## CycleBatten (Sep 28, 2004)

That sounds good. I'm definitely going to try and get to some of those. Sounds like a fun way to break up the midweek.

How many Juniors are there typically in the C race? I'm pretty new to racing and I'm jsut looking to get some experience under my belt.

Thanks.


----------

